# Take the mental age test.



## cherrypie (Nov 26, 2011)

Had a good result from this.
http://www.noanxiety.com/tests/mental-age-test.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 53, with the mind of a 44 year old!


----------



## Monica (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 43 minus 4days. My mental age????? 45


----------



## Katieb (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine is 39 although I'm older!!! That'll do me! Maybe it's working with teenagers that does it!!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL - brain age 43.  Real age 61.

Shame it wasn't 42 really.

Thought the holiday one was hard.  Courmeyeur is lovely in summer but am not a skier.  There are some gorgeous bits of Ibiza that aren't disco mayhem.  And you have to go to Ibiza first to get to Formentera anyway!  I've never been to Versailles or the Louvre nor walked along the Rive Gauche though I have seen the Stade de France and M Eiffel's Tour from the peripherique about a million times. I eventually plumped for the Black Sea cos never been in that general direction at all really.


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2011)

Mind of a 23 year and my age is 28


----------



## KateR (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a 49 year old in a 64 year old's body!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm 53, with the mind of a 44 year old!



Snap Alan - I have a 44yr old mind too to go with my 49 yr old body!


----------



## casey (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm not happy. I am 52 with the mind of a 54 year old.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 26, 2011)

Im 41 with the mind of a 41 year old


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it's quite interesting though - how did your answer to Q1 compare to the result?  Cos I said I'd like to be 42, and landed up at 43.


----------



## MCH (Nov 26, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Im 41 with the mind of a 41 year old



I'm the same except 46 I am


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I think it's quite interesting though - how did your answer to Q1 compare to the result?  Cos I said I'd like to be 42, and landed up at 43.



I said 40 and ended up at 44


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2011)

I said 28, it said 34 and I'm 46. So a good spread of figures (is it a progression ?) 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2011)

I said 18 to Q1


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 54 with a mental age of 41. XXXXX


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 26, 2011)

I said 30 to question 1 because I was very happy at that age. I'd just had my 2nd and much wanted child. I was the slimmest I've ever been in my adult life and both my parents were alive and well. It came up with 41. XXXXX


----------



## FM001 (Nov 26, 2011)

47 with a mind of 55


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just did the Logical Intelligence test.

Got 110. Used to score over 120 in the damn things. Must be all those hypos 

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2011)

It's that Italian Anno Domini bloke - I wish he'd take a running jump, ruddy nuisance that he is!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 26, 2011)

I said 21, got a mental age of 40 and I'm 47

Les said 23 got a mental age of 51 and he's 55...

And I thought he would have an younger age to me lol


----------



## David H (Nov 26, 2011)

Mental age 47 actual 63, quite happy with that.


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 26, 2011)

*55* in a body of a 43 year old but what I really want to be is a *43 year old with a body of a 21 year old.....*


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> *55* in a body of a 43 year old but what I really want to be is a *43 year old with a body of a 21 year old.....*


 
Presumably, a 21 year old athletic male body with no strings attached ! 

Rob


----------



## cazscot (Nov 26, 2011)

My real age 40 my mental age 49 - oh dear


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 26, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Presumably, a 21 year old athletic male body with no strings attached !
> 
> Rob



lol.....love it


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 26, 2011)

OMG 45! I'm 34


----------



## HelenM (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 59 with a mental age of 44 ...seems to be a 'popular' age.
Now to get OH to do it and find out if our minds are compatible 

 Edit: He's 44 as well


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2011)

mines 39 and im 47 ....cool


----------



## vince13 (Nov 26, 2011)

I wanted to be 50 (just before my husband died I thought would be nice) I'm actually 64 and it calculated 53 for me but told me off for not liking sport at all.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 41 with a mental age of 37.


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 27, 2011)

As I started this thread I have to say I was pleased with my results.  I know, I know, it is only a bit of fun.

I am 72 and wanted to be 50.  It came back as a mental age of 52 and said, "A mature mind at the height of it's splendour".


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2011)

Well you ARE 50 then Cherry - just that you act mature for your age considering your brain is 52!

From your posts I honestly pictured you younger than that.  I'd never have guessed your correct age!


----------



## muddlethru (Nov 27, 2011)

Chuffed, 48 even though I'm 73   Yabba dabba dooo


----------



## HelenP (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally gave in and did the test.  Woohoo.  My mind is 43 years of age.  Sadly my body is 55 !!

xx


----------



## D_G (Nov 27, 2011)

I am 23 with the mind of a 24 year old! happy with that lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

D_G said:


> I am 23 with the mind of a 24 year old! happy with that lol



That's pretty good!


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 27, 2011)

i am 42 and i came out 42 mental age


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i am 42 and i came out 42 mental age



You have a lot of responsibilities with Graham and Molly, so you have to act your age!


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 27, 2011)

yes i act like a 7 years old some times


----------



## D_G (Nov 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That's pretty good!



Haha i know i was genuinely shocked! Thought it was gonna be something waay older lol!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm 53 and 5 months, my mental age is 48...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 28, 2011)

27 year old mind in a 27 year old body, I answered 25 to question 1, as its the lowest, youngest age I would like to be, although, I was much fitter before then...........


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2011)

A 47 year old with a 42 year old mind.

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Nov 28, 2011)

I came out a few years younger as well, but I don't think I was accurate since in a couple of places I didn't want to choose any of the multi-choice options.


----------



## Estellaa (Nov 28, 2011)

Your mind is 11 years old
You're basically a little boy! Your mind-set is that of a middle school boy. You still have a long way to go... Write us if you enjoyed this test.

P.S:
Don't exaggerate with those sms messages! You're a sort of sms machine!

Oh, boy... You're a language mangler! Darn those abbreviations!

Would you really like to be 7 years old!? How come? Are you afraid of responsibilities?

lmao, how funny.


----------

